# 3-d's in missouri



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

where in missouri are ya...Thanks Ty Noe


----------



## Youngtrapper (Feb 3, 2007)

hey i do go hunting so shut up and i and i am only 14 and live in a small city so it is kinda hard


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

ok what are you talkin about shut up...and where are you from im from Mercer and if you tell me i can maybe help you....


----------



## Youngtrapper (Feb 3, 2007)

:icon_1_lol: :icon_1_lol: im srry wrong deal i apoligize i live in carrollton missouri


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

do you know where mercer is or princton...there is one in princton...and go to the regional shoots on here and on northern regions they have some posted on there..later


----------



## Youngtrapper (Feb 3, 2007)

when is it


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

im not for sure when it is but i will pm you when it is coming up..and carrolton has one but not for sure on the dates....Ty


----------



## Youngtrapper (Feb 3, 2007)

i know carrollton has 1 im might go to it


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

cool..the guys at our shoot have the dates but they have to check to see if they are gonna work and i will pm them to ya...and there are alot more around here....Ty Noe


----------



## Youngtrapper (Feb 3, 2007)

my bow is sighted in for my for the 3-d in carrollton there is a snow shoot in marshell mo


----------



## Realitybasher (Jul 14, 2005)

*Pershing State Park*

Hey, I haven't been to one. But I know they have a good shoot in the summer at Pershing State Park. Think they call it Bragging Rights shoot. It's near Laclede. I'm in Linn County east of Brookfield a lil' ways. It'd be a great event. They have some awesome camping, swimming, fishing and trails.


----------



## Youngtrapper (Feb 3, 2007)

i took 1st at carrollton at 3rd at marshells snow shoot and we r going to go to warnsburg shoot this weekend


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

*congrates*



Youngtrapper said:


> i took 1st at carrollton at 3rd at marshells snow shoot and we r going to go to warnsburg shoot this weekend


congrates....Ty Noe


----------



## Youngtrapper (Feb 3, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Youngtrapper (Feb 3, 2007)

whos shooting the deerman shoot in carrollton march 3&4


----------



## spookit (Sep 10, 2006)

shot the one in corollton and was happy with the clubs course and their hospitality but the way the deerman shoot is not really worth shooting others will probably post on their thoughts on it. (but ccbh) is a great place to shoot and their place is nice the people are great people.:wink:


----------



## bowhunter331 (Apr 22, 2006)

ty whens the rinehart 100 shoot


----------



## bowhunter4016 (Jan 8, 2007)

*3d*

Go to this link it has the time and place for 3-D's thruout the state. http://www.missouribowhunters.org/Calendar.html


----------



## Youngtrapper (Feb 3, 2007)

*r100*

the r100 is on april 21-22 for more information go to www.r100.org it is in sadilia mo


----------



## Youngtrapper (Feb 3, 2007)

my dad says the same thing about the deerman. but carrollton has a appreciation shoot on july 7th & 8th we will be raffeling off a *darton Tempest Extreme* 

1 ticeket for $1

6 tickets for $5

and you dont have to be present to win

pm me if interested


----------



## Youngtrapper (Feb 3, 2007)

*wondering*

who is shooting the deerman in missouri


----------

